# Need your prayers



## GADAWGS (Apr 30, 2012)

I was saved July 13, 1984. Since that time I have had many highs and many lows in my life. Right now, I can say that I am facing the hardest thing in my 48 years. I could really use your prayers as I believe in the verse Matthew 18:20- For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them." and I firmly believe in the power of prayer

Thank you everyone,
Lee


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 30, 2012)

You gottem from us bro.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Got them.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 30, 2012)

prayer sent. Great verse.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers sent Lee!


----------



## Sargent (Apr 30, 2012)

sent.


----------



## bamaboy (Apr 30, 2012)

GREAT VERSE to believe in! Prayers sent!


----------



## fredw (Apr 30, 2012)

Lee, on the way.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## CAL90 (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## golffreak (Apr 30, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 30, 2012)

praying God will answer your needs


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 30, 2012)

I've asked God to be with you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 30, 2012)

Praying God's will be done and your prayers are answered.


----------



## Paymaster (May 1, 2012)

My Prayers are added with these other good folks. May God Bless.


----------



## alphachief (May 5, 2012)

Dang Lee, I just read this.  Sending prayers immediately for you during your time of need.  Let me know if you need anything buddy.  I live right around the corner from you.


----------

